# doctors haven't been able to help.



## nicole212 (Apr 26, 2003)

i have been browsing the message board and it seems like there are a lot of people here who are more informed than i. so hopefully someone can help me







my whole life i have had stomach problems, which are guessed to be stress related. first they thought i had a spaztic colon, then appendacitis (sp?), then gall stones, and then ibs. all have been tested negative. they have given me nerve pills, muscle relaxers, and most recently levbid for ibs. however the levbid made me even sicker, and i could not keep the pills down. i have severe stomach pains at random, and have bowel movements every 2-3 days. the doctors say since i have had these symptoms my whole life and nothing has changed there is nothing to worry about. can anyone relate or offer advice? i have kind of hit a wall with doctor's advice, so anything at this point would help. thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds a lot like my history really...I can't over emphasise how important stress reduction and anxiety control is to solving the IBS riddle. Eat a good diet, drink plenty of water, get proper exercise and then see how you feel. If you still have the same symptoms after establishing that regimine it might be worth getting a few tests...but don't get too worked up about it all..it feeds the IBS symptoms...


----------

